# Pics of Sawyer's Left Back Hip...



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks like a hot spot, and bet it hurts like he**, too. Poor Sawyer.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

do I need to shave the area and apply goldbond... or can I just apply the goldbond as is? Anything else I need to do??


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

When Toby got hot spots, I just clipped the hair over the inflamed area to expose it to the air. I don't remember if I put anything on it or not, as it's been many years since I had to deal with hot spots. Others may have more helpful suggestions.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

The last couple days I've put "bag balm" on it... b/c it lists that it's good for inflamation.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

OUCH  Poor Sawyer.

I would think the bag balm would keep it moist?

I'd clip the hair there and put some GB powder on it, think it needs to dry out.

((hugs)) I hate those darn hot spots


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Ouch poor baby boy. Have no experience with hot spots, just wanted to send him some Texas sized snuggles !!!!


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

When our sheepdog used to get them, there was a special kind of spray my parents picked up at the vets office. We always knew it made it feel better, he would run to us when we got it out. Can't remember the name of it though.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

It looks painful. I hope whatever it is, it heals very quickly. I haven't had to deal with hot spots yet, just puppy acne. Poor Guy


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

That looks EXACTLY like what Pippa had under her neck this past June. We still aren't 100% sure if it was a hotspot or a sting. Around the spot we could see a black hair like thing sticking out (not her own wiskers that are under the chin) but could not get to it for the inflammation. The vet treated it with a spray called Topagen and we also tried Panalog. Another reason I suspect it may not have been a hotspot and was a sting reaction was it didn't seem to "grow" before your eyes like a hotspot can. It was pretty raw for a week with no growth. We shaved her under her neck and the best thing for us seemed to be washing her spot twice per day with "scrub stat" from the vet (it has a residual effect and kills bacteria, yeast and virus for up to 6 hours post use). Once healing began and it got itchy, we had to go back to using the Topagen spray since it had a hydrocortisone in it as well as antibiotic. While the spot was raw, this Topagen just further irritated it. 

I hope little Sawyer gets better soon.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I use a spray called Genesis. It works great. You can use the medicated Gold Bond and it should work, too. If the spot seems to not have much pus, then just put a fair amount of GB on it and often. If you see it get larger quickly, a trip to the Vet may be in order. I've alway found when Shadow got a hot spot, I would feel a syrup like liquid around it, on it, yuk! The hair also gets sticky. It's been a while since he's had one.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

That is definately a hot spot. Riley had a big one like that under his ear a couple months ago. You may need to get antibiotics for one that size. I had Riley on meds for 2 weeks. Took almost a month to fully dry up and go away. I used gold bonds and cleaned it with chlorhexidine. It is very important to keep it dry. If its not to weepy then just use the gold bonds a few times a day. If you clean it dry it good and then put the powder on. A friend of mine's mom suggested the spray for sunburns but I haven't tried that yet. Hopefully I won't have to. Good Luck!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It's a hot spot. Our Max used to get them. We treated with something the vet prescribed , sorry I don't remember what it was called.
So sorry for poor Sawyer. It looks like it would really hurt. Poor baby.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hydrogen peroxide/water once and only once pre-gold bond really helps. It does kill some good cells with the bad, so you cant use it continuously, but it is a great first step to quell the infection.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It does look like a hot spot to me. That Genisis spray is the stuff we got from the vet that dried Beau's hot spot. If it gets any bigger she might need antibiotics to clear it up. I keep that spray on hand at all times. The goldbond is good and you have to pack it on thick and keep it dry at all times.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Poor boy hope he gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Hot spot. I clear them up fast with Listerine and lightly dusting Gold Bond over it. I am not a fan of putting the powder on thickly, as it forms a thick pasty goo, and doesn't allow air to get to it to help it dry. And cleaning the goo off before retreating it can actually re-irritate it.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Looks like a hot spot to me, I use Gold Bond on mine. Poor baby looks painful.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I would use GoldBond, extra strength. I wouldn't shave it or put anything wet on it. It looks very manageable right now, I don't see a lot of pus. If you use the GoldBond and you don't see improvement within 24 hours, I would go to the vet. But I would bet money if you use the GoldBond now, you'll be pleased.

That's a big hotspot! It's scary when they get like that, especially when they start spreading. 

Try the GoldBond :crossfing


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

tHAT SURE DOES APPEAR TO BE A HOT SPOT--BUT I THINK IT WAS PROBABLY CAUSED BY A STING OR MAYBE SPIDER BITE. NONE OF MINE EVER HAD A GOOSE EGG COME UP FIRST, AND THEN A HOT SPOT I THINK THE HOT SPOT IS SECONDARY TO WHAT CAUSED THE GOOSE EGG.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

3goldens... I'm thinking the same as you. Bite first, then he and Geddy iritated it with biting/chewing/licking and now we have a hot spot. It doesn't seem to bother him too much, and he mostly leaves it alone. We put a cone on him last night, put some gold bond on it (original formula... is that the medicated one? it has 3 ingredients). And I also gave him a 25mg pill of benedryl, so that hopefully it won't be soo itchy for him. Geddy keeps trying to lick it better, so we've seperated them now. 

I did notice (before I put the goldbond on that when he would walk by my leg I would feel dampness. Puss I guess. But no there's not very much puss at all. Hopefully this will be behind him soon. We didn't put his cone on this morning when we left b/c he seems to be leaving it alone pretty good. But hubby will check on it at lunch, and decide if it needs to be on for this afternoon when we can't watch him.

Question... some of you mentioned listerine (or hydrogen peroxide/water). Should I still do this even tho I already put the goldbond on... or is it too late for that now?


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Looks like a Hot Spot...Keep it dry & use the GoldBond Medicated...if/when it needs to be cleaned due to excess dirt, I'd then use the moist warm wash cloth and then blot it dry and re-apply the GoldBond. It will take days to cure, I agree if it gets alot bigger I'd go to the Vets for some antibiotics...the Benadryl & GoldBond should do it...Good Luck! Hugs n Ear Nibbles to the Fur Kids from us Please. --Gay & Tailer


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Thank you all!!! I really appreciate you helping us to take the right action here! I pray it will look better tonight!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

If it isn't, I'd see the vet. Hope Sawyer feels better fast!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

i hate gold bond ...I use zinc on hot spots -- little goat brand is the best from walmart or nofrills (baby section) it needs to be DRY! no bag balm that will keep it moist and if Geddy or Sawyer is licking it that wont help! I wash it with a vet solution or plain gold listerine, dry well then apply the zinc.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Aw, poor Sawyer!  I hope this clears up quickly!!! Luke, Maggie, and Tucker send lots of love!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I wouldn't use the listerine myself, personally, unless you have an open wound on yourself that you can try it on first. I would think listerine would sting like the dickens. Goldbond does not sting, I've used it on myself. Quite the opposite, it's very soothing.

I've tried hydrogen peroxide on hot spots too but it didn't do anywhere near as much, or as quickly, as the Goldbond does. When I used it on Daisy's hot spots years ago, it actually caused her to want to rub her spots against things ... which in turn caused the hot spots to spread. 

I think you're going to be fine with just the Goldbond. My 2 cents.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks Jo Ellen... I appreciate your help!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks Heather! I was using the bag balm when I thought it was a bee sting, or spider bite. Now I wish I had treated it for hot spot right off the bat. Poor thing... tho it doesn't seem to bother him that much unless someone messes with it. Then he seems to notice it's itchy. Hopefully we can get this under control soon, and he won't require antibiotics.

Thanks Blair... I'll send it along to the little patient tonight!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

The Listerine does not sting. I will never do anything that will cause pain to an animal. I have used it successfully for many years without causing my dogs any pain at all. GoldBond is soothing, and in combination with the antiseptic/antibacterial properties of the Listerine hot spots dry up very quickly, as well as ear infections, and dandruff.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

i use diluted Detol on the horses as well when they get a bite and it works wonderfully ...
neither stings!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Okay, I just called Brooke to see what she does for hot spots. She said that they use Benadryl and topical cortisone. She said the Gold Bond would work, but the topical cortisone might work more quickly for Sawyer. She also said since you're treating it so well right from the beginning, Sawyer probably won't need antibiotics. 

I hope this helps. Oh, she also said hi and that she hopes we can all get together sometime again.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks guys... I really appreciate all the help I can get. I've never really looked into hot spots b/c it was something I was really hoping to avoid with a raw diet. Guess I know better now!

Blair... did she say how much on the benedryl? I've given him one 25 mg tab last night and one again this morning. But now that he's over 50 lbs I wonder if I should be giving him two tabs?


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

P.S. please say "hi" to your sis for me... it was really great meeting everyone!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Thanks guys... I really appreciate all the help I can get. I've never really looked into hot spots b/c it was something I was really hoping to avoid with a raw diet. Guess I know better now!
> 
> Blair... did she say how much on the benedryl? I've given him one 25 mg tab last night and one again this morning. But now that he's over 50 lbs I wonder if I should be giving him two tabs?


if he is swimming and not dry thats not great, esp in the heat of summer, I truly don't think diet has much to do with it....but thats just my 02c ...you can give him 2 benedryl safely.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I give Maggie two 25 mg tabs and she's 53 pounds, so I would think that Sawyer could take two with no problems.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

arcane said:


> if he is swimming and not dry thats not great, esp in the heat of summer, I truly don't think diet has much to do with it....but thats just my 02c ...you can give him 2 benedryl safely.


Heather... you seem to be correct on the diet... sure didn't stop it from happening this time. I really think it was from a bite or sting b/c he has a goose egg under the skin. And I think that irritated him enough to mess with it.... which caused the hot spot. But I will be making darn sure that they are properly dried after pool times from now on, b/c I think you're right about that... esp. with the heat waves we've been having lately!!!

Thanks guys on the benedryl dosage!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Well I'm sad to say that the spot was not better by last night... in fact it was worse with lots more puss. So I'm going to see if I can get an appointment with the vet for today. I left him home today, again seperated from Geddy, but this time he is wearing his cone. He doesn't love it, but he doesn't hate it either. And actually, it's funny, but he loves cramming his head thru the opening... so it makes it easy to get it on. Please keep a little prayer out for him that we can get an appointment today and that we get this cleared up fast. 

I did pour some listerine on it last night and he did NOT like that one bit. He also doesn't like the goldbond. Guess the whole area is just really iritated.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Ouch ... oh poor Sawyer  Oh well, so he isn't going to be the GoldBond poster child. Sometimes you just have to go the traditional route. I'm sure the vet will know exactly what to do and get this cleared up quickly.

That's too cute that he likes to put his head through the cone but doesn't like it once it's on. Doesn't that just go to show that dogs live for the moment 

Get well soon, Sawyer !!! :wave:


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Well I'm sad to say that the spot was not better by last night... in fact it was worse with lots more puss.
> 
> I did pour some listerine on it last night and he did NOT like that one bit. He also doesn't like the goldbond. Guess the whole area is just really iritated.


I have never had success using goldbond. The only thing I have found is the zinc and thats with dogs that leave the area alone. If its not better I would get him on a course of A/B as it can develop into a secondary infection and spread like wildfire.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

That's what I'm thinking too Heather... since Geddy (especially) doesn't want to leave it alone. I've heard that it can get way out of control way too fast... and I don't want that to happen. I hate to do A/B but if it's going to fix this for him, then that's the way to go. Is the zinc a cream that you put on it? I'm wondering if goldbond in Canada is different than the goldbond in the US?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> That's what I'm thinking too Heather... since Geddy (especially) doesn't want to leave it alone. I've heard that it can get way out of control way too fast... and I don't want that to happen. I hate to do A/B but if it's going to fix this for him, then that's the way to go. Is the zinc a cream that you put on it? I'm wondering if goldbond in Canada is different than the goldbond in the US?


as I said in a previous post; I use lil goat brand from walmart (Nofrills) in the baby section. its a 40% zinc oxide, much more potency than say desiten brand. It is in a plastic container with a yellow lid. It dries and heals quickly which is what is key with a hotspot.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Poor Sawyer - I'm sorry to hear it's not any better today.  Please keep us updated!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

See if your vet can prescribe Gentocin. It is an antibiotic topical spray.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks PG that sounds better than an oral!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Thanks PG that sounds better than an oral!


It is very easy, and generally works pretty quickly. It's not inexpensive - I think that the last time I had to purchase any it was about $17 for a small bottle.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

is all the hair off the spot? that is also key...i trim as much as i can with small scissors but with a doozy of a spot sometimes shaving is needed.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I trimmed it like what you see in the pics... but I'm thinking the vet may want to shave it. Our app't is for 5 tonight.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I had this saved in a folder from a post from another breeder in regard to hotspots. You may ask your vet about this 
Heather

<snip>
It is called *Douxo Calm Gel *- a modified pro-ceramide with
anti-inflammatory and anti-seborrheic properties. Hinokitiol is a
natural anti-bacterial and anti-fungal agent. It helps control the
skin ecosystem in case of inflammation.
Raspberry seed oil brings the essential fatty acids necessary to he
restoration of hte skin. It is also rich in tocopherols which are
known for their antioxidant properties. It also contains natural
antioxidants (NDGA and Vitamin E) and moisturizers. 
The association of the se active ingredients in Douxo Calm Gel helps
reduce skin inflammation, restore the skin barrier function and
control the local flora. And so on.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Please be aware of zinc toxicity...... it can cause hemolytic anemia among other things. ALthough many think of this in relation to a pupper ingesting a penny, it can happen by them ingesting topical zinc oxide cream. I am unsure of the amount needed to create a toxic reaction, but I know there have been cases on the AIHA board. I would much rather be safe than sorry..... AIHA is NOT something I would want even on the possibility list. I couldn't go without saying something.... http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp?cfile=htm/bc/214100.htm


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> See if your vet can prescribe Gentocin. It is an antibiotic topical spray.



I have that, too! It works great. I stopped using the GB once I got it. I think I gave you the wrong name in an earlier post. I found out about it because Bailey is ALWAYS getting hot spots and my niece had it. I really think she needs to change Bailey's diet. I've never seen a dog get so many hot spots.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I have that, too! It works great. I stopped using the GB once I got it. I think I gave you the wrong name in an earlier post. I found out about because Bailey is ALWAYS getting hot spots and my niece had it. I really think she needs to change Bailey's diet. I've never seen a dog get so many hot spots.


 
Frequent hot spots are one of the symptom of low thyroid...


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

found this good, informative article... in case someone finds this thread later on down the road.

http://www.adoptagolden.com/k9stuff/vetcorner/hotspot.htm


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> found this good, informative article... in case someone finds this thread later on down the road.
> 
> http://www.adoptagolden.com/k9stuff/vetcorner/hotspot.htm


i did call my vet as I have a topical spray here called TOPAGEN, is that the same as the Gentocin ? she mentioned a triple ointment as well such as polysporin.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

arcane said:


> i did call my vet as I have a topical spray here called TOPAGEN, is that the same as the Gentocin ? she mentioned a triple ointment as well such as polysporin.


It is Canada's brand name for the same. Gentamicin 0.57 Mg/ml & betamethasone ( a corticosteroid)


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Frequent hot spots are one of the symptom of low thyroid...


I'll ask her if they've done a thyroid panel on him. He is wAy overweight. He did lose a lot of weight when he went on the 15 day adventure in the woods, though. He's eating Iams and has a beautiful coat. He also gets groomed every 3 weeks. I see him itch and scratch the way Shadow did/sometimes still does, immediately after eating.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Not sure if anyone mentioned Betagen. It is a topical spray and it's good for hotspots. You can get it at your vet. It relieves them so they don't keep licking it.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

goldenluver said:


> Not sure if anyone mentioned Betagen. It is a topical spray and it's good for hotspots. You can get it at your vet. It relieves them so they don't keep licking it.


Nancy, Betagen is exactly the same thing as Gentocin - betamethasone and gentomycin. Good stuff if you need to go the prescription route...


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

arcane said:


> i did call my vet as I have a topical spray here called TOPAGEN, is that the same as the Gentocin ? she mentioned a triple ointment as well such as polysporin.


Topagen is what Pippa was prescribed in June but it's in a base of rubbing alcohol which I am sure stung like h-ll and I have never seen her so upset as she was after we applied it. It didn't seem to work anyway and things were getting worse so after 4 days we went back to the vet and got Panalog cream which also didn't really work. The best thing for us was washing with the Scrub stat from the vet (very cheap) twice per day and drying well (I even used the blow dryer to make sure she was dry). After a couple days we finally dried it out and it started to get better.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Or try Lido-Med by Bio groom. Lidocaine and Aloe Vera. You can get it at www.jefferspets.com Good stuff, takes out the sting and Abby loves it. 

Oh I hope it gets healed up soon, if not go to the vet for antibiotics.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Didn't you have a vet appointment today?


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

We're home (also had some grocery shopping to do). The spot looked really bad when I got home tonight from work...










It looks aweful in the above pic, but once we got to the vet (about a half hour later) the vet took a really good look at it and it was then that I noticed it was completely dried and scabbed over. So I'm not sure why it looks soo moist above.

Anyways, the vet shaved the spot, gave him a shot of cortizone (Dexamethasone) and some really expensive antibiotics lol!! They are called Cephalexin-Novo. This is what it looks like now...










Sorry the pics are soo bad. Poor lighting... moving dog, and only two hands on a really heavy camera. It looks a LOT better. He has his cone back on and is again seperated from Geddy-Bear.

But he again shoved his head thru the cone and proceeded to smile his big beautiful smile!!! He really doesn't mind the cone much lol!!










So hopefully we are on our way to good healing now!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Double Post


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sawyer, your rear might not look the best right now, but that sweet smiling face is absolutely ADORABLE. Hope you wake up tomorrow with it looking tons better.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Dried over and scabbed is exactly what you want to see. That does look like a bad hot spot. I can imagine you (and Sawyer!!) were very uncomfortable. Good you went to the vet. I think the cortisone shot will help a lot. Did the vet say to keep it dry and not to disturb the scab? That's what I would be careful for. It will take a couple of weeks I would think, before the scab falls off and you see healthy skin there again. You'll get there!! 

Daisy had a really bad round of hot spots when she was much younger. One small one turned into more than a half dozen and covered an area on the side of her neck all the way up to behind her ears -- not one big massive spot but several different ones. The Gold Bond all by itself worked really well for her. I don't know what happened to cause the trouble then, or what has changed since so that we've never experienced such an out of control outbreak again. She's been on many different diets. She's wet most of the time in the summer. Maybe I just became hypervigilant after that first episode, and you might find that you become that way now too. At the least sign of trouble, I use the Gold Bond right away. 

I wonder, is it possible that dogs develop a stronger immune response as they mature? I find it strange that Daisy had her hot spots when she was about a year old, but none since. I just thought of that, I know Sawyer is young too. 

Sawyer looks so sweet with his cone on. Daisy never smiles like that when she has to wear her cone :


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

This is a good product, too. There are several uses for it. I have used it before, and know people who use it exclusively. 

http://www.dogstuff.com/coolspot20004ozforhotspots-p-17149.html


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Poor baby, he looks so happy with his cone...LOL


----------



## LuvGoldens (Jul 26, 2008)

*What an Ouchie!*

It looks like a hotspot to me. I never used Gold Bond powder before, but I would clip the area around it very short. I wouldn't shave it. Then I would give Sandy some Benadryl so she wouldn't want to lick it. It would heal fairly quickly. The vet gave us a spray to use, but she hated it. It must have stung when I would use it, as she'd try to hide under the bed whenever I got it out.

Darlene


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I tell ya... this little man is happy 110% of the time. I know that hot spots are nasty painfull things... but you wouldn't know it with Soy-Boy. He'll happily put his cone on and still try to weave thru legs (with the cone on LOL), smile constantly and give you ear nibbles to boot!!!

It seems to actually be hardest on poor Geddy-girl. She is DYING to get to her little man. She's kept us up both the last two night... moaning, whining, and when that doesn't work all out barking. In the last two nights I've probably gotten about 3 hours sleep each night, if you add all the short sprints up together. I'm wiped to say the least. I'm not sure that Geddy is actually sleeping at all lol!!

Thanks again everyone... these are nasty little devils to try to take care of... glad to have you all to offer advice!!! Hopefully there isn't a next time, but if there is, hopefully what we've learned this time around will help us to take quicker action and avoid antibiotics in future.

Off to check out cool spot!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

It's looking better today I think... smaller...



















It will be nice once the kids can be together again... they are aching for a good play session. Both are going nutz at this point. But we can't yet b/c if Geddy isn't licking the spot then she's humping him which puts her dewclaws, etc. right close to the spot and I'm afraid she's gonna rip it open.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

The spot does look a lot better today.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I was just amazed at how this hotspot developed...sooo quickly and so bad! Don't want to jinx myself, but I've _thought_ my girls had small hotspots before, now I know they _didn't_.

Sending Get Well *Yesterday* thoughts so your two can be together and you can get some rest:


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Ohhhh, that does look a lot better today. You're almost home free now! Definitely don't want to disturb the scab. Hang in there :wave:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So glad it's better. 
Sawyer is so darn cute , you just want to smooch his sweet smiling face!


----------



## goldengirls28 (Jul 31, 2008)

ok, this may be a dumb question...but what are hot spots and how do they get them and if i ever found one on my dog, how do you fix it?


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Well Sawyer continues to heal... the scab is starting to lift off... it will be a week of meds this coming Thursday. We've been keeping him coned and seperate from Geddy when we can't watch. But when we can we've been giving him cone-free time and letting them wrestle a bit... always mindful of the spot. It's finally sinking in for Geddy that she has to be careful b/c she's being more gentle with him, and staying away from his leg. 

Now I'm wondering when he will be o'kay to get in the water again and play? Obviously not before the scab is gone, but do I have to wait longer than that?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Well Sawyer continues to heal... the scab is starting to lift off... it will be a week of meds this coming Thursday. We've been keeping him coned and seperate from Geddy when we can't watch. But when we can we've been giving him cone-free time and letting them wrestle a bit... always mindful of the spot. It's finally sinking in for Geddy that she has to be careful b/c she's being more gentle with him, and staying away from his leg.
> 
> Now I'm wondering when he will be o'kay to get in the water again and play? Obviously not before the scab is gone, but do I have to wait longer than that?


I would be very diligent about drying him after he is done. Rinse him in clean water (after swimming this should be done anyway) and if he will let you, make sure that at least the spots most prone to staying moist (usually around the face, neck, and ears) are dry by using a blow dryer. A light dusting of Gold Bond prophylactically on the area once dry wouldn't hurt, either.


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

Ohhh poor baby hope hes feeling better...I never hear of hot spots, what is this?


----------

